# Do these exist



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen or tried to construct a way to have wireless controller? I was at a buddies playing on his track and we started wondering if it had been done. Talk about a easy way to have turn marshals. If anyone has done this or is interested in giving some input we'd appreciate it. Regardless this is my new goal in slot car tech.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I imagine its probably easier to just attach guide posts on the bottoms of small RC cars and race em that way, rather than fixing slots to work remotely.

Neat idea though. Let us know how it works.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Why not? Hmmm! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I beleive that Scalextric has a set of wireless controllers for the 1/32 scale cars..... I don't know why anyone hasn't done this yet for HO...it sems like a no brainer to me.....but hey that's just me... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

As usual, you are right. Scalectrix does (or at least did recently...I dont know if they still make it or gave up on it) Im sure if you found a set, you could adapt them to an HO track with some basic wiring and soldering skills. Good luck Cwpw!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i thought tyco did that maybe i was wrong


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I saw review of the wireless sets. It said the control had the face the receiving unit and the beam would be broken if something was between the control and receiver.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I bought a track a few years ago from TRU that was HO and wireless. Artin maybe? Anyone else remember that? 
In any event it stunk and I ended up returning it after it had a meltdown.

The problem you will have is response time. I have tryed it with servos attached to a controller and I ended up with a "turbo lag" if you want to call it that. Recently I tryed it again with a micro electronic speed controller. Spent $65 on a radio and another $20 for the electric speed controller for a airplane. Soon after the smoke came out I was trying to figure out how much I would have to spend in guessing to get it right.

I figure if someone came out with a good R/C controller they would have a stream of slotheads pounding on their door.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Where have you been Goose? Happy Holidays all! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Has anyone tried to put a servo into an old aurora steering wheel controller?
I am going to try it. (I have the gear from an old r/c)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, RC controlled HO slot cars would be DA BOMB!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Ha Ha, just to lazy to race em' old School. Good luck on the wire less. Why not just wire a controller on each area that will need a Marshal.( just my .02 cents worth) OK, I will not stir the pot any more.


Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We run our controllers with long or coiled leads. Walk anywhere.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Wireless Controllers*

Ok.. I'm curious.. 9 years later.. do we have wirless controllers for HO yet..

Alpink.. you need to find something else to do with your time, a thread from 2004? Really.. LOL

-marc and marcus


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually, I forgot all about this concept. On a related thread, I recall someone had developed a set up for 1/32 scale cars, and the developer said HO could be possible with modifications to the car circuit board. Size, weight and wiring were the major points that had to be dealt with, and since there wasn't a lot of interest (read $$$$) generated the thread and the guy who is/was doing the work kinda disappeared.

I'll bump the thread because it's such a cool concept. I just wish the guy was still active on the boards...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

"On a related thread, I recall someone had developed a set up for 1/32 scale cars, and the developer said HO could be possible with modifications to the car circuit board. Size, weight and wiring were the major points that had to be dealt with,"

It seems to me that the best way to do this would NOT be to put anything into/on the car. Leave the cars alone and connect your speed controller to your driver stations just as you would a controller . Your hand held half would still be in your hands, but wireless between you and the track connected receiver that wold then control the speed of the car.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The link I posted here... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=270088 is the old thread. The site is here...http://www.scorpiuswireless.com/Scorpius.php5 New for 2013 is an analog module to run one of their wireless controllers. They're kinda steep though. The module (not sure if you'd need 1 per controller) is about 90.00 Australian, and the wireless controllers run 169.00. I'm not sure if you're limited to 16 v on this system like the whole digital set up they sell.


----------

